

Chilean airplane crash located via Apple's Find My iPhone - Bud
http://forums.appleinsider.com/showthread.php?threadid=131794

======
cgranier
A number of questions quickly come to mind...

1\. Is there mobile data service in the Juan Fernandez Islands? And does it
work that far out at sea? At the required accuracy?

2\. How could Find My iPhone locate the phone if it was (presumably, at this
point) underwater?

~~~
kenmck
Yes, the story has a bit of an urban legend smell about it. Doesn't it?

~~~
cgranier
Or journalistic laziness.

I wish it was true... (even though you'd then have to deal with the lot saying
that the iPhone being on caused the crash).

But it just doesn't add up... it's not like Find my iPhone is magic.

